

Reform ECPA: Tell the (US) Government to Get a Warrant - geetee
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/reform-ecpa-tell-government-get-warrant/nq258dxk?1

======
geetee
Reposting because time is almost up and very close to 100k.

